# cpc-a has first interview



## winterhawks (Jun 14, 2011)

Tommorrow, 6/15, I have my first coding interview and to say that I am a little jumpy, would be an understatement.  It's with a insurance company working in their billing office.  Any suggestions for questions I ask, words of encouragment would be great.  Here's to hoping that the luck holds, since I found the posting on this website, so my thanks for that.

winterhawks


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Jun 14, 2011)

*Some suggestions for interview quesitions*

You might ask them about ICD-10, and how prepared they are  for implementation. Also, you might ask them to describe their ideal employee, or where they see their company five years down the road. Just some suggestions, I'm sure you'll do great. juliabiz@hotmail.com


----------



## zanalee (Jun 14, 2011)

just be yourself and stay calm, good luck...


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 15, 2011)

Research their company on the internet.  
Ask lots of questions...about their business, how they function, what they look for in employees, whether or not they promote from within.
Ask what a 'normal' day would be like.
Ask about continuing education.
Ask about their committment to compliance.
Are they ready for 5010 and ICD-10?  If not, what is the plan?
Ask how the company expects to evolve over the next few years, and how you would fit into that.  
Ask what it's like to work for your potential supervisor.  
Ask what the current staff would say about management.
Find out what they hope you'll be able to do for them.

Then....explain where you want to be in five years, even ten.  Be specific; we all want to be employed, but do you want to be in management?  A specialty coder?  A compliance officer?  

Be professionally dressed.  Wear a suit, stockings and carry a copy of your resume and references.  Show up on time.  Will you be asked to take a test?  Bring ICD-9 and CPT just in case.  

Be yourself, because managers hate surprises!  Be honest...if you don't know how to do something, or don't know the answer, say so, and then go on to say how you'd go about finding the answer.  

Good luck!


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't over think, asking questions is a good idea, asking to many is not, be precise in your answer and do not lie, be truthful if you don't know, tell them you are willing to learn with an opportunity given.

Best wishes, Hope you get the job!


----------

